

Put Dates on Articles - mcgarveymr
http://mattmcgarvey.com/put-dates-on-articles

======
mooism2
Put publication dates on articles.

Put publication dates at the top of articles.

Put publication dates in an unambiguous format (that means spelling out the
month, avoiding dd-mm-yy, mm-dd-yy and even yyyy-mm-dd) at the top of
articles.

Beyond that, it would be nice if there was a design convention that made older
pages look different. I don't mean "you can tell this page was made in 1996,
it has a flashing 'under construction' icon", I mean something more subtle.

Perhaps making older pages greyer? Wouldn't work with photos or videos though.

Perhaps making just the branding/navigation greyer? But as well as "old", grey
also means "disabled".

~~~
gala8y
If you're going to bother putting date on your page, put it at the top, close
to the title. Always at the top. Thanks.

------
rachelbythebay
... says the post with no visible date?

~~~
pokoleo
...it says n hours ago at the bottom right.

~~~
rachelbythebay
My browser disagrees: <http://imgur.com/M2EoJ>

~~~
TeMPOraL
Disabled JavaScript?

